# Fisher or Meyer??



## coolhand51 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, I have been moving snow for 10+ years using my tractor locally [55HP New Holland 4WD]

However after this winter in the east, and the fact I am not getting younger I want to equip one of my trucks with a plow. Locally there are fisher and meyers dealers close for parts etc.

So, I have 2 trucks I am considering - would really appreciate opinions on which truck and which plow would be best / optimum.

My uses would be driveways [long country with hills, both paved and gravel] and some light road / lots.

Truck 1 2005 F250 with 6.0 diesel, 4wd, short bed crew cab - 60K miles

Truck 2 1999 F350 with 7.3 diesel Dually 4WD, Long bed super cab. 92k miles

I am leaning toward the 99 Dually - but can would buy 1 mount for this year, then possibly as second mount for the other truck next year.

Thanks, Coolhand


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is neither an option?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1037835 said:


> Is neither an option?


I agree. Given those choices, I choose Western!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Western is just an inbred cousin of Fisher.

Boss or Snoway would be my first two choices. Probably Buyer's after that.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1037841 said:


> Western is just an inbred cousin of Fisher.


Exactly. They have the same great hydraulics, they just plow good... unlike a Fisher. 

Coolhand doesn't know what he started here. :laughing:


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If that is your choice use the 2005, it will give you better turning radius and in general be alot easier to use for driveway's and tight areas. If you want a plow that will work for both trucks make sure you get one wide enough for the dually. Maybe a V blade? And between the options of plows you have given us to choose from there is only one choice and thats anything but meyer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1037845 said:


> Exactly. They have the same great hydraulics, they just plow good... unlike a Fisher.
> 
> Fishers plow fine, as long as they stay together. Quality Control at Douglas Dynamics (Parent company of Fisher, Western, Blizzard) seems to be non-existent. And their customer service leaves much to be desired. Busted weld, abuse. Blown hose, abuse. Bad controller, abuse.
> 
> Coolhand doesn't know what he started here. :laughing:


Hey, at least it wasn't me this time


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, Vee plows are the most versatile.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Go with the fisher. It is a great plow. BTW dont waste your money on a V-plow being in VA.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should go with a Fisher IMO. I've had great luck with every Fisher I have ever owned.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1037881 said:


> You should go with a Fisher IMO. I've had great luck with every Fisher I have ever owned.


x2 they are a great plow


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mackman;1037882 said:


> x2 they are a great plow


For once I agree with Mackman, but then again I've never tried a plow other then a fisher. If Fisher wasn't an option, from what I read I'd choose a Boss.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The F250 has the most available front axle capacity and would be the most versatile, easier to maneuver,requiring less blade width to be effective.

As for blade choices they all have their idiosyncrasies, good dealer support should be your first concern. Use the search feature in the forums menu bar, you will find as many different opinions of which plow is best as you will find posters.

As for a Vee blade in VA, why not? The major advantage of the a center hinged wing blade if the scoop function not the Vee. While the wing back position is effective and a Godsend when necessary the wing forward position is the time saver. Why units like Snowdogg's XP are gaining popularity.

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mackman;1037875 said:


> Go with the fisher. It is a great plow. BTW dont waste your money on a V-plow being in VA.





mercer_me;1037881 said:


> You should go with a Fisher IMO. I've had great luck with every Fisher I have ever owned.


Oh boy Palmer.....3 People including me that like Fishers....Go with Fisher, its a Good Plow IMO....:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mackman;1037875 said:


> Go with the fisher. It is a great plow. BTW dont waste your money on a V-plow being in VA.





mercer_me;1037881 said:


> You should go with a Fisher IMO. I've had great luck with every Fisher I have ever owned.





Mick76;1037888 said:


> For once I agree with Mackman, but then again I've never tried a plow other then a fisher. If Fisher wasn't an option, from what I read I'd choose a Boss.


Wait a Minute...That makes 4 People that like Fisher....What is this World coming to....:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Aahhhhh!!!!!!!

I'm running for cover :laughing:

My problems and opinions of Fisher are well documented on this site.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mick76;1037888 said:


> For once I agree with Mackman, but then again I've never tried a plow other then a fisher. If Fisher wasn't an option, from what I read I'd choose a Boss.


I think its going to snow tonight!!!! lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

basher;1037889 said:


> As for a Vee blade in VA, why not? The major advantage of the a center hinged wing blade if the scoop function not the Vee.


If thats the case then an XLS or a wideout will be better.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1037894 said:


> Aahhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm running for cover :laughing:
> 
> My problems and opinions of Fisher are well documented on this site.


Yes they are and i do feel for you.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mick76;1037888 said:


> For once I agree with Mackman, but then again I've never tried a plow other then a Fisher. If Fisher wasn't an option, from what I read I'd choose a Boss.


Boss would be my 2nd choise for a plow. But Fisher is definatly my favorite.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mackman;1037901 said:


> If thats the case then an XLS or a wideout will be better.


Why I stated



basher said:


> Why units like Snowdogg's XP are gaining popularity.
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html


Or you could go with the original the Blizzard.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

basher;1037912 said:


> Why I stated
> 
> Or you could go with the original the Blizzard.


My bad i didnt click on the link. Didnt know snowdogg made a plow like that.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Go with the Fisher.It will out last the truck.Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

basher;1037889 said:


> The F250 has the most available front axle capacity and would be the most versatile, easier to maneuver,requiring less blade width to be effective.
> 
> As for blade choices they all have their idiosyncrasies, good dealer support should be your first concern. Use the search feature in the forums menu bar, you will find as many different opinions of which plow is best as you will find posters.
> 
> ...


Snowdogg XP are not even out yet..Cant even buy one yet..Cant get an answer when you can buy one.....Cant get an answer where i can see one...Isnt it called the XP810 or did thay drop the 810 due to the fact Blizzard beat them to it,by about 30 years....I think i will wait on the Snowdogg for a few years so the bugs fly away or i can see one which ever comes first...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

basher;1037912 said:


> Why units like Snowdogg's XP are gaining popularity.
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html


I didn't know Snow Dogg made an expandanable lenth plow, or a Trip Edge plow. I think Fisher makes the best expandable length plow IMO.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1037918 said:


> I didn't know Snow Dogg made an expandanable lenth plow like that. I think Fisher makes the best expandable length plow IMO.


Of course you do:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1037918 said:


> I didn't know Snow Dogg made an expandanable lenth plow, or a Trip Edge plow. I think Fisher makes the best expandable length plow IMO.


I agree LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hee hee hee ...

ROTFLMAO


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Matson Snow;1037917 said:


> Snowdogg XP are not even out yet..Cant even buy one yet..Cant get an answer when you can buy one.....Cant get an answer where i can see one...Isnt it called the XP810 or did thay drop the 810 due to the fact Blizzard beat them to it,by about 30 years....I think i will wait on the Snowdogg for a few years so the bugs fly away or i can see one which ever comes first...


Didn't advise buying one, it was just an example of the genre.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

basher;1037925 said:


> Didn't advise buying one, it was just an example of the genre.


I hear you....


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

What did I tell ya...? The dude had no idea what he was starting here. :crying:



:laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

M E Y E R  M E Y E R  M E Y E R


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It Looks like most of you DID NOT READ the original question

The plow choices are 
Fisher or Meyer I dont see Boss or Western as a choice


the last new fisher i bought was in 04 as of then they were still well built great plows, dont know about newer.

I repair a friends Meyer, a lot I would never buy one and he wont again (he had a fisher before the Meyer) 

My $0.02


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't even waste your time at looking at Meyer.
Get a Fisher and you'll be fine! Good luck.:waving:


----------



## coolhand51 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the Info!!*

All, Appreciate the info - I got a pretty clear message on which plow to buy, and not buy....

I have a friend in the biz who has fisher, he said he would steer clear of meyer as well.

Fisher and Meyer parts support is close, Boss and Western 35+ miles away is why I focused on the Fisher versus Meyer.

Thanks again,

Coolhand


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

cubicinches;1037845 said:


> Exactly. They have the same great hydraulics, they just plow good... unlike a Fisher.
> 
> Coolhand doesn't know what he started here. :laughing:


Yeah Westerns are great... until you get 8" of heavy frozen slush and the moldboard is pinned to the ground


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mkwl;1038796 said:


> Yeah Westerns are great... until you get 8" of heavy frozen slush and the moldboard is pinned to the ground


Huh?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

mkwl;1038796 said:


> Yeah Westerns are great... until you get 8" of heavy frozen slush and the moldboard is pinned to the ground


Yeah...When that happens, i just turn the radio up and Go faster...Sooner or later that moldboard will pop back up..........


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

_My Truck and Plow:
'03 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, G80, RC/LB, Mickey Thompson MTZ Tires, Fisher 8'HD plow MMII w/ Fishstick! 
My Snow Equipment:
-'06 Bobcat MT-52 mini skidsteer - 3 cyl Kubota Diesel 
-'06 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 ATV w/Warn 2500lb winch, 54" Cycle Country snowplow, and tire chains.
-'87 Toro 21", 2-stage snowblower w/5HP Tecumseh.
-'77 Gravely 817 tractor w/16.5HP Onan, and 44" Gravely 2-stage snowblower.

Matt K Landscape and Design _

I'm curious why don't you use your truck and plow for snow? Do you limit yourself to sidewalks? Could be a nice niche


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mkwl;1038796 said:


> Yeah Westerns are great... until you get 8" of heavy frozen slush and the moldboard is pinned to the ground


Most guys who have never plowed with one don't realize it, but when a Western blade is tripping forward against it's springs due to frozen hard pack, it's scraping up stuff that a straight Fisher HD blade has no chance of ever scraping up... not ever, ever, ever, never, never. And... When it comes to back dragging, you might as well forget it with a Fisher.

I Just finished my 22nd plowing season. 14 of those seasons I plowed with Fishers, the last 8 have been Westerns, so I've got plenty of time with both on which to base the comparison. I switched after 14 years... there's always a chance you'll smarten up too.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

cubicinches;1038858 said:


> Most guys who have never plowed with one don't realize it, but when a Western blade is tripping forward against it's springs due to frozen hard pack, it's scraping up stuff that a straight Fisher HD blade has no chance of ever scraping up... not ever, ever, ever, never, never. And... When it comes to back dragging, you might as well forget it with a Fisher.
> 
> I Just finished my 22nd plowing season. 14 of those seasons I plowed with Fishers, the last 8 have been Westerns, so I've got plenty of time with both on which to base the comparison. I switched after 14 years... there's always a chance you'll smarten up too.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cubicinches;1038858 said:


> Most guys who have never plowed with one don't realize it, but when a Western blade is tripping forward against it's springs due to frozen hard pack, it's scraping up stuff that a straight Fisher HD blade has no chance of ever scraping up... not ever, ever, ever, never, never. And... When it comes to back dragging, you might as well forget it with a Fisher.
> 
> I Just finished my 22nd plowing season. 14 of those seasons I plowed with Fishers, the last 8 have been Westerns, so I've got plenty of time with both on which to base the comparison. I switched after 14 years... there's always a chance you'll smarten up too.


I just finished my 29th season of plowing...Im done...I plow with all Fisher plows and i guess they are not worth a [email protected]@T according to You...The King of Snow Removal has spoken...They dont scrape...They dont Backdrag...Crap what the hell have i been doing all these years.My customers must have kept their complaints to themself all these years... I will refund their money due to the fact i have been doing a crappy job scraping and back draging..To them i am sorry......I have Plowed with Fisher, Western, Meyer, Boss,..They all have their Pros and cons...But one thing is common among all of them...They get the job done...So if anyone needs a bunch of Fisher Plows PM me...I will get you a good deal............:waving:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Matson Snow;1038962 said:


> I just finished my 29th season of plowing... I plow with all Fisher plows


That's why I told the other guy there's a _chance_ he'll smarten up... It doesn't happen to everyone.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

basher;1038831 said:


> _My Truck and Plow:
> '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, G80, RC/LB, Mickey Thompson MTZ Tires, Fisher 8'HD plow MMII w/ Fishstick!
> My Snow Equipment:
> -'06 Bobcat MT-52 mini skidsteer - 3 cyl Kubota Diesel
> ...


I'm not sure why I worded it that way... what I meant was- my truck and plow are my Primary pieces of equipment, the other "snow equipment" is my stuff used exclusively as backup and for use in tight areas I can't get the truck into...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;1038804 said:


> Huh?


The lack of a trip edge allows the entire moldboard to fold flat against the snow- with the top of the blade just about touching the snow in front of it... most guys around me use Western plows, and in a nice 8" of slush snowstorm (which is common to NJ), I see guys with western plows struggling- I have no issues with the plow pushing AND SCRAPING in heavy, wet, frozen slushy snow-stuff....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

cubicinches;1038858 said:


> Most guys who have never plowed with one don't realize it, but when a Western blade is tripping forward against it's springs due to frozen hard pack, it's scraping up stuff that a straight Fisher HD blade has no chance of ever scraping up... not ever, ever, ever, never, never. And... When it comes to back dragging, you might as well forget it with a Fisher.
> 
> I Just finished my 22nd plowing season. 14 of those seasons I plowed with Fishers, the last 8 have been Westerns, so I've got plenty of time with both on which to base the comparison. I switched after 14 years... there's always a chance you'll smarten up too.


How about a guy who owns both? A good friend of mine on my VAC owns both Fisher and Western equipped plows- he plows many drives on the same streets as my clients. Now, I've driven by his drives after a storm like I described... his drives are NOT down to asphalt, where mine are- same storm, same size plows (8' on 3/4 ton trucks)... with the skids off my 8'HD Fisher I have no issues whatsoever scraping down to clean asphalt...

Do I have 22 years experience plowing... no... have I ever PERSONALLY used a Western... no... BUT I have seen the results of a Western Plow as compared to a Fisher, and the results speak for themselves...

I'm no expert... but I think clients like to see clean drives more than they like to see hardpack :waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I figured it out after thinking about for a bit. But good job explaining.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mkwl;1039274 said:


> How about a guy who owns both? A good friend of mine on my VAC owns both Fisher and Western equipped plows- he plows many drives on the same streets as my clients. Now, I've driven by his drives after a storm like I described... his drives are NOT down to asphalt, where mine are- same storm, same size plows (8' on 3/4 ton trucks)... with the skids off my 8'HD Fisher I have no issues whatsoever scraping down to clean asphalt...


We had both for a while, and our experience was just the opposite. I guess it's a stalemate.  :waving:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

cubicinches;1039309 said:


> We had both for a while, and our experience was just the opposite. I guess it's a stalemate.  :waving:


Interesting... oh well... everything has it's positives and negatives... for now we'll call it a draw :waving:


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a 'NO BRAINER' Fisher is a much better choice than Meyer. I have been plowing for 26yrs and have used those two plus others. Meyer have soooo many hydraulic/electrical problems if you go with them you will be an expert on repairing the A, B & C coils and valves as well as the poor electrical connections. If you want to learn how a pump system operated go with Meyer, if you want to plow snow, with little problems, go with Fisher. In deep wet snow a trip edge far out performs a trip mold board. Meyers Diamond division is a trip edge, but the strength of this plow has been eliminated by Meyer and it is no longer a player in the trip edge market. Additionally, it has the Meyer operating system. The new president of Meyer is trying to improve the tarnished image of Meyer but since they made the Diamond so week, I would not consider it. The Meyer company has offered to GIVE me any of their plows for testing, but I will not install inferior equipment on my trucks given the history of the company and the poor performance of their plows. I plow to make money and I do not want calls at 4am or any hour about another Meyer pump that has stopped working. The Fishers, Boss plows do not fail the way Meyer does. My fur is grey because of the headachs from Meyer pumps. Meyer was the premier plow company 20yrs ago but now they are forth or fith in the industry.


----------

